# Routing profiles on round objects



## gsmarvel (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a question about the best way to route a more complex profile on a round piece.

I need to make some trim that goes around a column to match some existing trim. The round disc that I need to create the profile on is approx 14" in diameter and 1 3/4" thick. The profile looks like what is in the attached picture. I can use multiple roundover bits and a cove to create the profile but I am not sure how best to use a router table to route these profiles.










Appreciate some insight into how best to do it.

Thanks Gregg


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Probably the easiest would be to use a bearing bit, but using a router table, I would cut a fence the same diameter as the circle and locate the bit as you would in a straight fence.
Something like this. (just a quick example)








You may have to make some adjustments to the back half of the fence, depending on how much material is going to be taken off.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Attach a 14 inch round disk to the top and use router bits with bearings on top. For safety I would screw a plastic push block to the round disk as a handle.


----------



## gsmarvel (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you both for the methods you provided. I am also struggling as to how I go about approimating this profile. Which ones to start with. It looks like I would need to turn the disc on edge to get one of the profiles. Any thoughts?










Thanks


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

I saw a TV show where the guy had to make one of those about 30" in diameter. He did it on a "lathe".

He jacked up one rear wheel of his pick up truck and removed the wheel. He made a "center" that bolted onto the lugs. Started the engine. Put it in gear. And turned it to the shape.

I think this is usually made on a lathe. If you drill the center of the piece you should be able to turn it on the axis and router the shape that way.

I don't recommend the pickup truck method. It seemed risky.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I thought I had an answer, but then I saw the 57/64" dimension and it threw me! Just kidding.

Both answers thus far are good ideas. You could also use a router circle cutting jig. That would require some stock in the center to hold the pivot point.

For the router table idea you don't really need a circular fence to guide the piece. You can simply clamp two pieces of straight stock to the table sort of like a "V" (90 degree angle or so) with the bit being in the crotch of the "V". The position of the pieces has to be adjusted so that when the circle is touching both of them it is set at the proper spacing relative to the router bit. Just ease the circle into the bit until it stops on the wooden guides and rotate it. I have used that technique to round over the edges of checkers and backgammon pieces I sliced off of dowels.


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd loan you my 57/64 round over bit but I sent it out to be sharpened.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

"I don't recommend the pickup truck method. It seemed risky."

Ya think??? LOL!


----------



## gsmarvel (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. I was leaning towards the "truck" method but opted to go for the router instead. I also couldn't find a 57/64 roundover bit. What are the odds!...It would have been much easier to do this on a lathe where I could have duplicated the profile, but I don't have a lathe so the router it was. I went with jbay's post, circular fence. I have a little cleanup sanding to do but overall it worked fine.




























Thanks for the help all.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Gregg, that looks fantastic. I definitely going to save this one.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! That turned out great.


----------

